# Community Baby, DP Warhorse - still feeling alone



## Juliaw14 (Apr 5, 2013)

Please read my story.

I'm trying very hard to make it interesting and trying to connect some links.

Fingers crossed someone in this community has some things in common!

I'm 15 and need a bit of guidance with my DP.

Thanks everyone

Julia


----------

